# Any traders going to the Big Mini Show



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Its on Sunday 15th September I believe ?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Sounds good enjoy your day:thumb:


----------



## dj_tonylee (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi guys

I am the organiser for the show, it's a brand new show which is the UK's only dedicated new mini show.

We have really worked hard and listened to what people want out of a car show.

It's at Penkridge market on Sunday 15th September, at Penkridge market just off junction 13 of the m6.

Tickets are just £6 each I. Advance and £8 on the gate 

Detailing wise we have autobrite direct doing demonstrations throughout the day and ishine car care will be selling all your favourite detailing items.

More info can be found at www.thebigminishow.com

Or take a look at our promo video - 




It will be a great day out for any MINI lover or car enthusiast


----------

